# Service upgrades and vinyl



## SparksNY (Feb 10, 2007)

I do quite a few service upgrades and from time to time the original watt meter is located in the basement and of course the new meter needs to be mounted outside. When the house has vinyl siding the power company tells us we need to install a vinyl siding block behind the meter socket. This is a real pain to do and time consuming but the poco insists they want a block. I'm yet to find one that can be installed over the existing siding like the smaller blocks available for the installation of light fixtures and receptacles. The new construction meter blocks are meant to be installed before the siding considering they have a nailing flange. I'd be interested in hearing what others do and have to say on the topic. I don't like playing with siding and have considered short-cut methods but I'm just wondering what others have done. Thanks.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

That Malco sideswiper tool makes short work of removing siding. I remove siding whenever it makes my job easier for many instances. It's not really a high-tech skill. I don't think you can screw up vinyl siding unless you miscut. Remove whatever pieces, install the meter J block, cut pieces to accomodate, and renail them up. Don't be afraid of it. Get a Sideswiper, and go to town. Instructions to the tool: http://malco.malcoproducts.com/pdf/SRT2 Online Instructions.pdf

As far as I know, there are no "old work" meter J blocks. Those big Arlington one's with the nailing flange are all I know about.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

I hate having to cut the siding as well. It's not my job like it's not the siding guys job to remount meters pans and service-entrance cable. I'm suprised the POCO requires them though. I've also used these mounting blocks for A/C and outdoor spa disconnects. I didn't like them at first, but in a pinch they can help out when an existing installation is replaced with something new and the old work is still showing, especially when replacing those old disconnects that are the size of small car door.


----------



## SparksNY (Feb 10, 2007)

Don't get me wrong, I'm not "afraid" of vinyl and I do own the tool already. I've done it many times, just wondering what everyone else does when they run into this. I was hoping I was wrong and they do actually make a siding block meant to go over the existing siding. Sure would be nice especially this time of year when it's really easy to crack the siding.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

SparksNY said:


> Sure would be nice especially this time of year when it's really easy to crack the siding.


Yep, I know what you mean. Especially with cheaper siding. 

I, too, am surprised that the utility requires you to use the blocks. They sure do make for a nice job, but the enhancement to safety eludes me. For new work, I always use them. If the siding's not up yet, I don't really have a choice but to use them. I hate to see a meter can J'd around. Maybe that's what the utility is trying to avoid? Semi-recessed meter cans, because they've been J'd around? Just thinking out loud. Not sure why that's objectionable either, except for the fact that it's ugly, in my opinion.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

just get some wide pvc trim and white j channel. i have seen this product up to 10" wide, so do 2 wide. Then cut the siding to width plus 1/2" of the pvc trim width. Install the white j before you install the pvc pieces, then finish nail the j to the pvc trim and done.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

MD, check that link please... It faults on my link.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

CADPoint said:


> MD, check that link please... It faults on my link.


Well, this thread is about 5 years old, and so is that link. Doesn't seem unusual that it has gone dead. Just Google "Malco Sideswiper". It's a common tool. They used to just sell Malco stuff at professional siding and aluminium suppliers, but they have their stuff at Lowe's and Home Depot nowadays.


----------

